# galls



## zepper (Jul 1, 2010)

I have a Autumn Blaze maple tree and the leaves are full of these red galls on the leaves.
Some of these abnormal plant cell growths called galls, are caused by very small eriophyid
mites in the family Eriophyidae . Members of this family of mites are commonly referred to
as eriophyid mites. Several species of eriophyid mites cause leaf galls on maple. They are
the maple bladdergall mite, Vasates quadripedes Shimer, maple spindle gall mite,
V. aceriscrumena (Riley), and some erineum gall mites, Eriophyes spp.
Would the ACECAP Systemic Insecticide Tree Implants for Control of Certain Destructive
Pests of Ornamental Trees work on getting rid of these mites and stop the galls from
forming on the leafs every year. the diameter of my maple tree is about 3---31/2 " I sure
would like to have the leaves look normal than full of those galls.


----------



## treeseer (Jul 1, 2010)

zepper said:


> V. aceriscrumena (Riley), and some erineum gall mites, Eriophyes spp.
> Would the ACECAP Systemic Insecticide Tree Implants for Control of Certain Destructive
> Pests of Ornamental Trees work on getting rid of these mites


The label is for *Destructive* Pests. What are those mites destroying?

To cut the numbers, diversify your landscape with shrubs and perennials, to provide a home for mite predators.

I think many galls are ornamental...


----------



## zepper (Jul 1, 2010)

The galls that I mentioned does not destroy the tree,but are red little bumps,(looks like pimples all over the top of the tree leaves.) These are caused by these mites from what I understand and would like to know if systemic insecticide spreading around the tree or Would the ACECAP Systemic Insecticide Tree Implants work on killing these mites to stop the galls from forming on the leaves the following year.I would like normal looking leaves on the tree.


----------



## treeseer (Jul 2, 2010)

The label is for *Destructive* Pests. 

Rule 1 with any pest control is--Read the Label.

Rule 2 is--Consider Side Effects. How many good bugs might this chemical kill?

If you could post a picture that would help explain the severity of the problem.


----------



## zepper (Jul 2, 2010)

*pictures of galls*

treeseer,
If you click on this site you will see several pictures of the galls.
http://www.fcps.edu/islandcreekes/ecology/maple_gall_mite.htm


----------



## Urban Forester (Jul 2, 2010)

Acecaps are the largest implants made, as such they create a very large wound which in my opinion is worse than the mites. While these mites are eriophyid which means they ARE insects, not true mites, there is very little control with ANY chemical. They feed VERY early in the spring, therefore chemical control is simply not practical. They do disfigure the leaves but cause no real harm. Some years you have them, some you don't. Chemical treatment, via spray WILL kill predators possibly making it worse. Trunk injection can't be done because of timing issues, not sufficent sap flow to move product when they are feeding. So, sorry but for this year you should just live with them.


----------



## MCW (Jul 21, 2010)

Urban Forester said:


> Acecaps are the largest implants made, as such they create a very large wound which in my opinion is worse than the mites. While these mites are eriophyid which means they ARE insects, not true mites, there is very little control with ANY chemical. They feed VERY early in the spring, therefore chemical control is simply not practical. They do disfigure the leaves but cause no real harm. Some years you have them, some you don't. Chemical treatment, via spray WILL kill predators possibly making it worse. Trunk injection can't be done because of timing issues, not sufficent sap flow to move product when they are feeding. So, sorry but for this year you should just live with them.



Very well laid out answer and I agree with basically everything you say except I think you'll find that these mites are more closely related to spiders than insects.
As far as chemical controls killing predators there are numerous chemical groups out now that are far less toxic than older formulations. The previous company I worked for (www.biologicalservices.com.au) bred beneficial predatory and parasitic insects and mites and we were involved in a lot of work to determine what chemicals and at what rates were or were not toxic to these beneficials. We did numerous trials with chemicals at reduced label rates which worked well.

There is a lot of information you may find interesting on the weblink for my old work. My old boss is an absolute guru in the world of beneficials and has also spent a fair bit of time in the US as well.

By the way I've never heard of ACECAPS


----------



## Urban Forester (Jul 23, 2010)

MCW said:


> ...except I think you'll find that these mites are more closely related to spiders than insects.



You are right, they are. However I felt the poster was most likely a homeowner so my answer was geared to direct him in to a "no treatment" solution. Explaining the entomological hertiage of most pests to homeowners (once again an asumption on my part) can be confusing. I was concerned that I could lead him to thinking that a miticide could work when it wouldn't. In my 23 years of doing this I've noticed that many homeowners feel there is a chemical solution to just about everything. When one comes here and asks FIRST that is VERY impressive to me, so I try to answer in a direct, no-nonsense fashion and give him/her a laymens explanation, without confusing them or insulting anyones intelligence. I want them to keep coming back...


----------



## Ed Roland (Jul 23, 2010)

Homeowner, 

Leaf galls add surface area to the leaf. So...
_Perhaps_, if the gall remains green and the insect inside does not remove more than is otherwise produced, leaf galls _could_ actually be an energy sink. 

Either way, your tree is fine. No need for insecticides.


----------



## MCW (Jul 26, 2010)

Urban Forester said:


> You are right, they are. However I felt the poster was most likely a homeowner so my answer was geared to direct him in to a "no treatment" solution. Explaining the entomological hertiage of most pests to homeowners (once again an asumption on my part) can be confusing. I was concerned that I could lead him to thinking that a miticide could work when it wouldn't. In my 23 years of doing this I've noticed that many homeowners feel there is a chemical solution to just about everything. When one comes here and asks FIRST that is VERY impressive to me, so I try to answer in a direct, no-nonsense fashion and give him/her a laymens explanation, without confusing them or insulting anyones intelligence. I want them to keep coming back...



Good reply  You are exactly right, basically ALL homeowners want a quick and easy chemical solution regardless of whether they grow another testicle in 20 years time or it kills their pet dog  Some of the chemicals I have been asked to provide by homeowners are what we class as S7 Dangerous Poisons and licencing is needed. They quite often don't have any comprehension of how dangerous the chemicals are that they ask for.
They also don't tend to understand the complexity of integrated pest management and like you said, just have a blank look on their face if you do try to explain it to them!
I appreciate your reply to my earlier post.
Matt


----------



## Urban Forester (Aug 3, 2010)

MCW said:


> ...regardless of whether they grow another testicle in 20 years time...



LMAO!!!


----------



## MCW (Aug 4, 2010)

Urban Forester said:


> LMAO!!!



Even the ladies


----------

